# Hello!



## Bethmc (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm Beth. Just a few facts about me: I have relatively pale skin with dark brown hair and dark green eyes. My skin used to be pretty oily, but is now more "combination". I am looking forward to browsing for some great makeup/skincare tips!!


----------

